# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Nguyên nhân tôi nên học tiếng Đức

## Trans24h

Có nhiều lý bởi vì chính đáng khiến ngôn ngữ Đức trở thành một sự đầu tư ngoại ngữ tốt. Không chỉ từ cách nhìn ngôn ngữ, mà còn cả về tiềm năng kinh tế, cơ hội công việc và lợi ích văn hóa.

*Tiếng Đức nó là một trong những ngôn ngữ phổ biến nhất thế giới*

Lý vì nên học ngôn ngữ Đức đầu tiên chính là sự phổ biến của nó. Học tiếng Đức bạn có thể kết nối với 120 triệu người bản ngữ trên toàn cầu. Đây là quốc gia đông dân nhất châu Âu thế cho nên không có gì lạ khi ngôn ngữ Đức trở sang thứ tiếng được nhiều người bản xứ sử dụng nhất tại châu lục này.



Nhưng không chỉ người Đức mới nói tiếng Đức, đây còn là ngôn ngữ chính thức ở Áo, Bỉ, Đức, Công quốc Liechtenstein, Luxembourg và Thụy Sĩ. Đồng thời, nó là ngôn ngữ quan trọng nhất được sử dụng để kết nối Trung và Đông Âu và là ngôn ngữ nước ngoài phổ biến thứ ba được giảng dạy trên toàn thế giới và phổ biến thứ hai ở châu Âu và nước Nhật, sau tiếng Anh.

*Kiếm tiền nhờ học tiếng Đức*

Cơ hội kinh doanh đa quốc gia tồn tại trên khắp Liên minh châu Âu và ở các nước Đông Âu, nơi tiếng Đức là ngôn ngữ được nói nhiều thứ hai sau tiếng Nga. Các công ty như BMW, Daimler, Siemens, Lufthansa, SAP, Bosch, Infineon, BASF, và nhiều công ty khác cần các đối tác nước ngoài.

Thêm một điều nữa, nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm việc làm tại Hoa Kỳ hoặc châu Âu, biết tiếng Đức có thể đem tới những lợi thế lớn. Các công ty Đức chiếm 700.000 việc làm tại Hoa Kỳ, và các công ty Mỹ đã tạo ra khoảng số lượng việc làm tương tự ở Đức. Có kỹ năng ngôn ngữ tiếng Đức trên CV của bạn có khả năng giúp phát triển sự nghiệp của bạn theo nhiều cách.

*Tiếng Đức là một trong những ngôn ngữ công nghệ thông tin phổ biến nhất*

Bên cạnh tiếng Anh, tiếng Đức có sự hiện diện rất lớn trên internet. Các trang web '.de' là các tên miền được đăng ký phổ biến thứ hai trên thế giới. Điều đó làm cho các website của Đức trở thành một trong những tên miền phổ biến nhất trên thế giới, thậm chí không tính đến các trang web của Đức kết thúc bằng đuôi .info, .com hoặc .org!

Nếu biết ngôn ngữ phổ biến này, bạn rất có thể tiếp cận nhiều thông tin hơn mà không sẽ phải chờ đợi chúng được chuyển ngữ .

*Bạn có thể học đại học ở Đức với giá 0$*

Đức luôn được xem là một trong những quốc gia có nền giáo dục hàng đầu thế giới. Quốc gia này cung cấp rất nhiều học bổng (DAAD, viết tắt tiếng Đức) cho các sinh viên đại học và sau đại học tại các trường đại học tốt nhất trong nhiều ngành khác nhau như: dịch thuật tiếng Đức, kinh doanh, nhà hàng - khách sạn... trong những năm 2014, ngân sách cho DAAD là 441 triệu Euro, trao 48,254 học bổng cho sinh viên nước ngoài. Hơn nữa, sinh viên thế giới, cũng như sinh viên bản địa, họ chỉ cần chi trả học phí với mức giá rất thấp, thậm chí là 1 số ít trường miễn phí hoàn toàn.

Với những điều tuyệt vời như thế, vậy thì tại sao lại không học tiếng Đức để có cơ hội được hưởng nền giáo dục này đúng không?

*Tiếng Đức là một ngữ của nghệ thuật và khoa học*

Nước Đức thường được gọi là "Das Land der Dichter und Denker" (vùng đất của các nhà thơ và nhà tư tưởng). Nắm vững ngôn ngữ Đức sẽ cho phép bạn đọc và hiểu được những tác phẩm kinh điển về văn học, triết học và khoa học xã hội chính xác bằng ngôn ngữ gốc của họ.

*Berlin là một nơi định cư lý tưởng*

Nếu bạn muốn sống thoải mái ở các đô thị như Paris và London, bạn sẽ phải chi trả rất rất nhiều tiền sự sang trọng đó. May mắn thay, đây không phải là trường hợp ở thủ đô của Đức, Berlin, một thành phố nơi mà chi phí sinh hoạt thấp và chất lượng cuộc sống cao.

Đồng thời, cơ hội làm việc và những chính sách an sinh xã hội tuyệt vời của nó chính là điều thu hút nhiều người trên thế giới học tiếng Đức để có thể đến định cư tại quốc gia này.

Tôi chờ đợi với tất cả những lý do nên học tiếng Đức trên sẽ thúc đẩy bạn học ngôn ngữ này. Về lâu dài, nó mang tới các triển vọng nghề nghiệp cho đến mở rộng tâm trí của bạn, những cơ hội đang chờ bạn không có giới hạn.

*Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:*

✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá rẻ nhất toàn quốc

⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

https://www.flickr.com/people/trans24h/

https://issuu.com/trans24h

----------

